# I need some direction



## Stonehenge (Dec 21, 2016)

If you had 4 points for deer and state park.  How would you spend them?  

I am from north Florida and have been hunting for the past 5 years public land only all over the state of Fl.  For the past 4 years I have built my points up in Georgia with intentions of buying an out of state license for the year and hunting Georgia exclusively.  I am looking for some direction on what WMA's to apply for in order to get a quality buck.  This will be my first out of state hunt.  If anyone would be willing to give me a few names of WMA's in a private message that would be awesome.  Even if it's just the region I should check out that would be appreciated as well.


----------



## kingfish (Dec 22, 2016)

I've never been there, but I have some buddies that hunt the Chiskasawhatchee quotas and they love it.  Good deer herd, good hog herd and the opportunity to kill a monster.


----------



## Stonehenge (Dec 22, 2016)

Thanks Kingfish!, I'll look into it.


----------

